# I don't even want to know what the credit card slip said...



## Katgirl625 (Jun 2, 2006)

At least I had almost $300 in gift certs, so my plastic isn't burned too badly...







I went a little nuts from Lure/Bait/Hooked, and got more than I wanted.  I got backups when I told myself I wouldn't (well, off into my "gift" drawer they go),got black tied when I said I wouldn't (but then I realized I only have it in one of those pre-made palettes), and somehow a new brush, deja rose perfume, and not so shy lip stain snuck in there as well!  oops!


----------



## gwenivypage (Jun 2, 2006)

That's a nice Lure haul!  Do you mind posting what you purchased?  It'll be really helpful to me....thanks.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 2, 2006)

Great haul!


----------



## Quiana (Jun 2, 2006)

LOVELY!!!!!! I see you got two Waternymphs and Phosphorelles. I am thinking of getting back ups of those too!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 2, 2006)

great haul


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 2, 2006)

Great haul, look at all those back-ups.


----------



## simar (Jun 3, 2006)

wow thats an amazing haul! so much stufff!!!!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 3, 2006)

hahahah Great haul.. and excuses!!! lol


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 4, 2006)

a backup is always a good idea..just goes to show how sensible you are in buying two...haha....


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jun 5, 2006)

dejarose perfume is lovely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was going to get it today but my bf put me off it cos he said he thought it was too flowery. i think i might still get it...when he doesnt come shopping with me!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 
_dejarose perfume is lovely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was going to get it today but my bf put me off it cos he said he thought it was too flowery. i think i might still get it...when he doesnt come shopping with me!!_

 
Great haul! I love Dejarose; I don't know if tis LE, if it is, I'm going to have to another.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Great haul! I love Dejarose; I don't know if tis LE, if it is, I'm going to have to another._

 
i think it is, im tempted to go buy it tomorrow! ive spent way too much money recently tho


----------



## Katgirl625 (Jun 5, 2006)

I thought deja Rose was LE - it sold out at 4 of my 5 local counters - I had my girl transfer it in to me.  It smells so good!


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (Jun 5, 2006)

I *think* it would be about $477+whatever the brush was+tax. So maybe about $200-$215 on the cc, hah. I'm a dork, i know


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 6, 2006)

sweet. i wanted to buy this, but wasn't sure..now i am going ot order it off line...i have to have that cool packaging.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 8, 2006)

It looks so wonderful when it is all spread out!  What a good haul!


----------



## Serastar (Jun 8, 2006)

Amazing haul! <3 I'm so tempted to run to my nearest MAC store now


----------



## Katgirl625 (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ripmyheartoutx* 
_I *think* it would be about $477+whatever the brush was+tax. So maybe about $200-$215 on the cc, hah. I'm a dork, i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well, luckily I have no tax in Oregon...but at least it's not that bad.  Imagine what it would have been if I didn't have those GC's!!!!


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katgirl625* 
_well, luckily I have no tax in Oregon...but at least it's not that bad.  Imagine what it would have been if I didn't have those GC's!!!!_

 
Jeeeeeeeeeeeez I don't wanna! hah


----------



## enka (Jun 22, 2006)

Great haul!
And Lure is such an awesome collection, even me, Miss Never Back up, got several Backs up...


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 22, 2006)

don't you just love GC's... great haul


----------



## User34 (Jun 22, 2006)

it all looks so beautiful!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 25, 2006)

you won't be sorry you got those backups! esp waternymph. mine ha s a dent already


----------

